

Joosy is a JavaScript framework for Rails - dpaluy
http://guides.joosy.ws/

======
creamyhorror
This is the framework I've been trying to find again since seeing it a few
months ago. It seems to lie somewhere in-between traditional backend Rails and
all-frontend JS MV* frameworks, which makes it interesting to me. Will be
investigating it seriously if it can offer any better solutions to doing
AJAX/interactive pages with Rails.

edit: After reading the Getting Started introduction, I'm reminded why I
wasn't convinced the first time - I don't immediately see how it's a
significantly better solution than Rails + piecemeal frontend JS. I'm going to
look for a demo screencast now, because I need to see some simple code and its
effects.

~~~
tylerlh
Interestingly enough this is exactly my sentiment as well. Saw it and then
couldn't find it again for months. I'll play around with it a bit.

